# advice



## john09 (Mar 31, 2009)

hi
in a few years when i move out,
i will be wanting to keep a number of venomous snakes, some alligators and some big cats (tigers mainly)
just wandering if anyone has any advice and any snakes i should begin with. im interested in gaboon vipers and copperheads
cheers
john


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

john09 said:


> hi
> in a few years when i move out,
> i will be wanting to keep a number of venomous snakes, some alligators and some big cats (tigers mainly)
> just wandering if anyone has any advice and *any snakes i should begin with*. im interested in gaboon vipers and copperheads
> ...


Non-venomous ones???:whistling2:


----------



## john09 (Mar 31, 2009)

no
i already keep snakes just looking for venomous ones


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

where the hell are you going to get/keep a bengal tiger!?!?


----------



## john09 (Mar 31, 2009)

lol
i have already built a couple of large 1 acre enclosures on some og my grandads land.
we have planning permssion. so now i just need to get some liscences sorted out in 2-3 years and ill look for my first resident.


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

*mmmmmmmmmm*

well in 2 years you will be 17 so if you think you can buy a tiger at that age good luck but you do stand no chance though

do you have experience of working with tigers?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

john09 said:


> lol
> i have already built a couple of large 1 acre enclosures on some og my grandads land.
> we have planning permssion. so now i just need to get some liscences sorted out in 2-3 years and ill look for my first resident.


just out of interest what are your enclosures like, specification wise?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

john09 said:


> lol
> i have already built a couple of large 1 acre enclosures on some og my grandads land.
> we have planning permssion. so now i just need to get some liscences sorted out in 2-3 years and ill look for my first resident.


This may sound .... odd but are you just winding people up?


----------



## Fairy (Jul 3, 2009)

madness


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

*15*

he is 15yrs old. john if you can prove to me you no what to do with tigers i can put you in touch with someone at berlin zoo that will tell you everything to no


----------



## Fairy (Jul 3, 2009)

at least hes doing his research and not just jumping straight in. but yeah 15 is a bit young to keep tigers, but i suppose it wouldnt be if you knew 100% what you were doing ..


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

To start with you will need to be 18 before getting DWA. Secondly unless you have experience working with tigers then no respectable person will sell you one. Also you need to start working with snakes that are more like what your looking at keeping. royals and corns are dont even compare to most venomous. Start looking at boiga and false water cobras or any snake that is super aggressive and then never touch it with your hands ever, although nothing will prepare you for a Gaboon anyway.

Also how are you planning on paying for all these animals. I imagine the food alone for a single tiger will be well into the thousands each year and then theres the cost of the tiger. I imagine the cost of PL insurance wont be cheap either when keeping tigers. And the vets can charge whatever they feel like as not many vets will have the knowledge to work with tigers. Those enclosures must have been fairly expensive too though i suppose. Did you ask the council what they require you to build in order to house tigers before building the enclosure? Because the council can demand you build whatever they want so i know id have done that before i even thought about building anything.

What hapens to them if you decide to go to uni? I never asked but when i was at uni last year im pretty sure tigers werent allowed to be kept in the student houses. What happens if you get a job that means you have to move away? how are you going to look after the tigers at your grandads if you live 200 miles away?

I mean this is just me but if i wanted tigers then id also want to know that i had a income that could support the cost of them, somewhere to house them on my own land, not at my grandads house, the knowledge of how to care for them and so many other thing that i simply dont have time to mention.

Good luck with it all though


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

john09 said:


> hi
> in a few years when i move out,
> i will be wanting to keep a number of venomous snakes, some alligators and some big cats (tigers mainly)
> just wandering if anyone has any advice and any snakes i should begin with. im interested in gaboon vipers and copperheads
> ...


To be honest at 15 this is wishful thinking. At that age we all think how cool it would be to have a tiger but don't actually realise the full extent of what this involves.

As mentioned for a start you need to be 18, you'll need several years experience with all the animals you want to keep, not too mention far more money than an 18 year old can earn. The PL for the tiger would be more than you could earn in a month, let alone the cost of the food and enclosure maintenance.

If you are serious about this, go to college then go to work at a zoo.


----------



## john09 (Mar 31, 2009)

this is really something i want to do,
im going to get experience through working with them at a zoo, hopefully longleat. it has been a dream of mine to keep tigers for years, seeing things like lion man on tv has made me realise is possible.
and to correct my self i wont be getting one for around 4-5 years
all the enclosures will be checked and made tiger proof before even thinking of gettng one, and i do realise its far fetched but its very possible


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

hang on to your dreams m8............we all have them.Put the work in and maybe it will come true,best of luck to you buddy


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

its much better to dream whilst you're asleep mate... 
i too, would very much like to keep large animals, and have the space to do so... but... i live on "planet earth", so (for me) its unlikely to happen...

BUT... if ever you "made it", i'd take my hat off to ya...


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

*pics*

but i thought u r moving to germany? longleat is a big trek

do u have pics of these enclosures and if its 4 or 5 years why build them now?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

john09 said:


> this is really something i want to do,
> im going to get experience through working with them at a zoo, hopefully longleat. it has been a dream of mine to keep tigers for years, seeing things like lion man on tv has made me realise is possible.
> and to correct my self i wont be getting one for around 4-5 years
> all the enclosures will be checked and made tiger proof before even thinking of gettng one, and i do realise its far fetched but its very possible


 
Longleat arnt going to let you in with their tigers or work with them, without you being a keeper there, and its not an easy job to get im afraid mate.

As for lion man its really not good to base your big cat keeping dreams on that program.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

SiUK said:


> Longleat arnt going to let you in with their tigers or work with them, without you being a keeper there, and its not an easy job to get im afraid mate.
> 
> As for lion man its really not good to base your big cat keeping dreams on that program.


Especially not if your names Dalu!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

exactly, although its doubtful because its a pretty unusual name:lol2:

In seriousness though, it shouldnt really be that hard to work with big cats, not as dangerous as venomous snakes for example, if you are using the correct safe protocols, if your cages are well thought out and set up then you should never need to enter the cage with the tiger ever.


----------



## gavla2009 (Jul 9, 2009)

john09 said:


> hi
> in a few years when i move out,
> i will be wanting to keep a number of venomous snakes,
> just wandering if anyone has any advice and any snakes i should begin with. im interested in gaboon vipers and copperheads
> ...


----------



## john09 (Mar 31, 2009)

hi everyone
thanks for all the replies.
i do realise i need alot more research to be done and i do realise it wont be happening for a few years yet :lol2:
i started this thread for advice on venomous snakes,
i will be getting lots of rear fanged and a copperhead over in germany.
cheers
John


----------



## john09 (Mar 31, 2009)

gavla2009 said:


> john09 said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...


----------



## john09 (Mar 31, 2009)

truncheon1973 said:


> but i thought u r moving to germany? longleat is a big trek
> 
> do u have pics of these enclosures and if its 4 or 5 years why build them now?


 hi mate
im hopefully over in germany for just 3 years.
and i built enclosures early because my grandparents needed to know what space they would have left as they want to build a new house.
now back to venomous snakes please lol
cheers
john


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

so what are the specs on the cages sizes and safety features?

Also what do you want to know about keeping venomous?


----------



## john09 (Mar 31, 2009)

i have found out everything i need now,
please close this thread


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

:lol2:indeed


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

john09 said:


> i have found out everything i need now,
> please close this thread


So you've learned your no where near ready to even consider DWA and would get your ass killed within a day if you did?


----------

